# Trade Writing for Art: Looking for a Writer



## Monbai (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking for a short story for my OC, in exchange for an artwork done by me. I'm Monbai, and I've been on FA for quite a while now. I'm looking for a short story for my character Ginny Rowe. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/22276183/ 
I'm looking for the story to be SFW, doesn't have to be epic or anything like that, but interesting enough to make her stand out as a character. She's in the UK. The images below are all done by me and are for the reference for Ginny.






[/URL][/IMG]












If you're a writer, and you are interested, please let me know through the forum or in note form on FA website. 
Please send me the link to your (safe for work) prose. I'll read them through. Thank you!

Monbai


----------



## ScarletLetters (May 1, 2017)

Hi @Monbai . I'm contacting you in regards to the post you have above. If you're still looking for a writing, I'd be more than happy to help 

MY INFO PAGE: sites.google.com: #WritingCommission


----------



## dozenfish (May 20, 2017)

I just wanted to comment and say I love your style!  I really like her design.


----------



## amethystskyes (May 20, 2017)

It's too bad you're only offering art. I'm not looking for any art but she seems like a interesting character and I could totally have fun writing something for her.


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 25, 2017)

I wonder what sort of art you are offering in return? I have a character I might want to create for my nsfw stories, so if character design interests you, then we can work something out, perhaps.
As for my sfw stuff. This account is mostly for NSFW stuff, but luckily I have a SFW action piece.: www.furaffinity.net: Armin [Commission] by TikTikKobold


----------



## fallout19980 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey, I know I'm writing this a bit late, but is the trade still open? I'm cool with trading writing for art  My FA page is here Userpage of fallout19980 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## TheCreator2017 (Jun 17, 2017)

I don't know if you're still looking, but I'd love to write for you


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 22, 2017)

Well, I seem to have come here late, but I would just like to add that I too am a writer. Didn't even think that written work was worth the same as visual art, but maybe that's me being hard on myself.

I dunno. I love interacting with new characters and helping define a personality. Userpage of grimmhund -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I have SFW and NSFW experience.


----------



## Monbai (Jul 5, 2017)

dozenfish said:


> I just wanted to comment and say I love your style!  I really like her design.


 Thank you!


----------



## Monbai (Jul 5, 2017)

amethystskyes said:


> It's too bad you're only offering art. I'm not looking for any art but she seems like a interesting character and I could totally have fun writing something for her.


Hi amethystskyes, yes unfortunately I only offer art because I have to be honest with myself that I am not a good writer. But if you are still interested in writing from my character, please feel free to do so and I highly recommend you to send the note to me via FurAffinity at Userpage of monbai -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I'm sorry that it took me awhile to respond. Apparently, the forums did not notify me of any update via e-mail.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 5, 2017)

Monbai said:


> Hi amethystskyes, yes unfortunately I only offer art because I have to be honest with myself that I am not a good writer. But if you are still interested in writing from my character, please feel free to do so and I highly recommend you to send the note to me via FurAffinity at Userpage of monbai -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I'm sorry that it took me awhile to respond. Apparently, the forums did not notify me of any update via e-mail.


so I take it the window is still open?


----------



## Monbai (Jul 5, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Hey, I know I'm writing this a bit late, but is the trade still open? I'm cool with trading writing for art  My FA page is here Userpage of fallout19980 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Hi, 
That's cool, but where's your writing?


----------



## Monbai (Jul 5, 2017)

TheCreator2017 said:


> I don't know if you're still looking, but I'd love to write for you


That'd be great! But do you have any writing samples I can look at??


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 5, 2017)

Monbai said:


> That'd be great! But do you have any writing samples I can look at??


woops
www.furaffinity.net: Sword and Sigil. Chapter 1: The death and resurrection show by fallout19980 here ya go


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 5, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> woops
> www.furaffinity.net: Sword and Sigil. Chapter 1: The death and resurrection show by fallout19980 here ya go


that's uhh, yeah pretty much my writing sample


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 5, 2017)

Is it still open? www.furaffinity.net: Adopt Me! {Featuring Rosie and Grimm Hund} by GrimmHund Here's a SFW piece that I wrote on the spot.


----------

